# Hock Blades Stanley 2 3/8 replacement for #5 1/2



## RussellAP

I wonder how well the new steel will hold up?


----------



## CharlesAuguste

Oh no problem there, that new steel will outlive all of us for sure!


----------



## ShaneA

Kind of suprising this is your first one. Especially since WC has had a few of the IBC/Pinnacles without the flat tops : ) on sale for a while. Thanks for the review.


----------



## donwilwol

I've watched the WC sales and would like to put a new IBC on my 604, but that size never seems to go on sale. I really want to compare the 2.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great to get your seasoned opinion on the Hocks Don. I'm glad to hear it worked well for you too.

Thank you for taking the time to post your findings.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah i have been eyeing the 2" blades too, need those to be on sale!


----------



## mafe

Thanks for the review.
Sure looks sweet.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Brit

Great review Don. It means a lot coming from someone with your knowledge and experience.


----------



## superdav721

Don is there a noticeable difference between the feel of the stock irons and the Hock blade? Such as smoother adjustment, chatter and edge holding.
Nice review.
I need some new iron. And Hock is on the list.


----------



## donwilwol

Dave, remember my opinion is based on a few minutes of testing, but as for regular use, I didn't see any difference than a well sharpened stock iron. I'll post back if that changes as I use it.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Don I am interested.


----------



## Johnnyblot

Hi Don
I wasn't sure from the pic if you were using a new chipbreaker too?
As I have mentioned elsewhere, when I was with David Charlesworth, he was using his no.5 1/2 with a Hock blade & chipbreaker. Obviously it was 'highly tuned & honed and worked beautifully. This was the plane he used all the time. So I have no doubt you will be more than happy with your setup. 
Cheers

John.


----------



## donwilwol

John, I never had a doubt that I would be happy with its performance. My anticipation came from the thought that a new, thicker blade would really produce an edge unobtainable with a stock iron. We hear so much marketing hype, and many many woodworkers who buy replacement blade for all of their planes, just because they believe they are better, that I've always wondered if it was true. I've restored a lot of stuff over the years and have developed a need to keep as much original as I can while making the piece as good as it gets. Its often a trade off, but if I can fix an original part, I usually will. I'm betting some day an original vintage iron will find its way back into this plane, because I now know the shavings will be exactly the same. That's not a knock again Hock, its a fine blade, but so are most of the vintage blades already in the planes. Of course I'm talking pre-wwII when they still put a decent amount of metal in them.

To answer you question, I am using the stock chip breaker. I suppose in all fairness I should test that as well, but I'm betting I already know the answer. For the guy who doesn't want to be bothered to learn all that is needed in tuning a plane, its probably paramount a new blade and chip breaker be purchased.

I still believe the best results comes from learning how the tool works, and making the tool perfect.

Whew, off my soap box now. I should of had my second cup of coffee first.


----------



## Johnnyblot

Don- I totally see where you are coming from and I applaud you for it. You are right about the marketing hype! We are constantly led to believe that the latest shiny- whirligig thingy-majig is the absolute have-to-have item!
It is also essential, as you say to master the fundamentals of how and why a tool does what it does. 
This is why on the first week of David Charlesworth's course is spent sharpening chisels & plane blades. Then stripping down your plane, tuning it and reassemble it. My point is this for me was a lesson in what planes should ideally be like. So from then on I've strived to achieve the same level (IMHO) as my no:5 1/2 Lie Nielsen, (still my most favourite plane 
You are so very lucky that you seem to have an almost unlimited supply of pre-ww2 planes. Here in the UK we pay through the nose and then some- to own those vintage planes. 
So the (few) planes I've 'acquired' have been very cheap Stanley's from 1960's era. By this time if there was a short cut to be had- they'd make it. That's not to say that these planes are useless, it's just that by the time I get my mitts on them they are rusty (I know preaching to the converted here lol) but the blades are crap and the chipbreakers are worse. I know I can replace these easily ( and cheaply) for approx £30, with a 3mm Quangsheng cutter/chipbreaker. The hard part then is only to find a plane with a good shiny chrome lever cap. They are more difficult to find The rest I can sort out with TLC & elbow grease At the end of the day I should have a plane as good as (almost) my LN. 
Off my soap box now and have a cup of tea. 
Carry on the good fight mate. I often have a laugh to myself when I remember you and your "heavy luggage". You must be an airlines worst nightmare? Lol. 
Cheers,
John.


----------



## Brit

Is Don travelling in his suitcase now then? )


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, I've been fortunate and pulled a project were the customer has a local office. I'm only using the suit case about once a month.


----------



## ShipWreck

Great review Don.

But I would add one benefit. The added thickness to the Hock blade make sharpening/honing a little easier for the guys who do it freehand. The extra bevel surface is makes it almost as easy as honing a chisel.


----------



## donwilwol

shipwreck, I do agree with your statement. But then I bought a $15 jig. I can sharpen freehand (some days anyhow). I just find it quicker to use the jig.

I hope my writing isn't coming across as saying you shouldn't upgrade, just that you don't need to. Everyone should woodwork the way they feel like woodworking.

I know the whole "keep it original" thing I have is part of my sickness. But then I'll take my illness over Jerry Sandusky's anyday.


----------



## ratchet

Don,
Sweet review. I can attest to the quality and thought that goes into Hock blades. The man gives readily to the community at large and is a valued resource. His blades are first rate. 
Nice looking shavings in those photos?


----------



## Johnnyblot

I use an 'Eclipse' type jig, which must be one of my most used tools and the cheapest I have. The beauty of these jigs is it takes seconds to setup and it will *always* hold the blade at the honing angle you choose.

*Don*, my next refurb 5 1/2, I think I'll do my best to use the existing cutter and cap iron, to see how it goes. Or maybe try fitting a thicker chipbreaker to see how that works. That would be less work & £'s


----------



## HorizontalMike

I have this Hock blade on my Sargent #418 (#6) and love it. It brings this plane to a new life and high degree of performance. The thicker blade chatters less and cuts thinner shavings as a result.


----------

